# Favorite Andy Griffith Show character



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

During all this mess, I have been watching reruns of the Andy Griffith show. The show remains very popular to this day. 
Of the myriad of great characters that appeared on the show, who was your favorite? Mine was that wild man of the hills, ,Ernest T Bass.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Andy himself , always calm , always teaching Opie how to grow up with morals , what a great show!!!! About 6 months ago I started from episode 1 ( born in 67 so I grew up watching) and am watching the full series!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

You know why Mayberry was so peaceful????
No one was married except Otis , and he stayed drunk!!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> During all this mess, I have been watching reruns of the Andy Griffith show. The show remains very popular to this day.
> Of the myriad of great characters that appeared on the show, who was your favorite? Mine was that wild man of the hills, ,Ernest T Bass.


I don’t know man... Helen Crump was pretty hot..


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

The "Fun Girls" 
Bernie !
Hello Doll !
Only on 3 episodes ? ?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

What a guy Barney was!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Great show. Would have liked to seen Wanita (Juanita?) just one time.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Barney, definitely!!!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I love the episode with Buddy Ebson as David Brown the hobo and inventor of "The 
Wobbly-Gobbler" fishing lure.
Those early episodes are timeless classics.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Drisco Darling is another great character.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Only right answer is Barney. I cant get through an episode if he isn't in it. The episode when he buys that surplus army motorcycle... THE BEST. when Andy jumps in the sidecar and they find out the towns folks unhooked it LOL.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I don’t know man... Helen Crump was pretty hot..


Betty Lynn ( Thelma Lou) was hot too, and Ellie the druggist. Both are still living. Betty lives in Mt Airy ,and greets fans at the Andy Griffith Museum on Friday afternoons.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Museum statue of Andy and Opie..


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

the loaded goat.


----------



## walleye willey (May 29, 2014)

Floyd the barber


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

crappie4me said:


> the loaded goat.


BLEWY!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

walleye willey said:


> Floyd the barber


 Floyd was great and could certainly steal the show !


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

*Ernest T. Bass* by far


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

loweman165 said:


> Only right answer is Barney. I cant get through an episode if he isn't in it. The episode when he buys that surplus army motorcycle... THE BEST. when Andy jumps in the sidecar and they find out the towns folks unhooked it LOL.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

crappie4me said:


> the loaded goat.


http://www.theloadedgoat.com/


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Mine was floyd also
Maybe all the problems we’re have now could be fixed, if everyone would use that show as an example on how to grow up, and behave!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

DJA said:


> Mine was floyd also
> Maybe all the problems we’re have now could be fixed, if everyone would use that show as an example on how to grow up, and behave!


Just had a similar conversation with my in-laws this morning about Little House on the Prairie and how Mr. Ingalls was an example of a having a good Pa. Something about having and living good values


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I liked all of them. Barney was a hoot! Always a lesson to be learned.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

JamesF said:


> I liked all of them. Barney was a hoot! Always a lesson to be learned.


Bud nippin' Ang, I tell ya , gotta nip it in the bud.....


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Floyd was nuts! always cracked me up.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Clara Edwards...nosy pickle makin neighbor.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Aunt Bea was a hottie


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Tom you are twisted.


Saugeye Tom said:


> Aunt Bea was a hottie


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

I like to watch for Rance and Clint Howard
In the shows, maybe their Mom was in there too?
Thelma Lou was the hottie
Old man Weaver was a skin flint


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Floyd then Barn, Gomer, Howard.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Aunt Bea was a hottie


Take off your beer goggles.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

The Manicurist, guest star Barbara Eden. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Earnest T Bass


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

the first Floyd Walter Baldwin.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> Museum statue of Andy and Opie..


Hope they keep an eye on that statue. May not be safe. hop


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

hoplovestofish said:


> Hope they keep an eye on that statue. May not be safe.


 When they tear that one down you'll really see some unrest 
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> During all this mess, I have been watching reruns of the Andy Griffith show. The show remains very popular to this day.
> Of the myriad of great characters that appeared on the show, who was your favorite? Mine was that wild man of the hills, ,Ernest T Bass.


Never heard of him.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

garhtr said:


> The "Fun Girls"
> Bernie !
> Hello Doll !
> Only on 3 episodes ? ?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Lazy 8 said:


>











The Fun Girls---Daphne n Skippy !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Aunt Bea was a hottie


Figures......


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm "only" 39, but grew up watching reruns with my dad. I still watch them on meTV sometimes.

Haunted house with the still is probably my favorite.

Armored car is a classic.

One of the many manhunt episodes, especially the one where Gomer is on the roof and drops the x mas lights as the two escapes run out the back...."stop, they've got a machine gun!"

Gas station robbery

As for characters, there are so many.

Any and Barney for obvious reasons

Otis is a hoot (Otis's car... Nothing funnier than drunk driving)

Gomer

Couple odd ones, but entertaining in their own right

Rafe Hollister

Cousin Virgil

Malcolm Merryweather


I could go on and on


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody think Howard Sprague and Andre Bernier the weatherman look alike?


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

The episode with Mr. McBeevee and Andy's final reaction with Opie always brought tears to my eyes.

https://mayberry.fandom.com/wiki/Mr._McBeevee_(episode)?file=S3E1_-_Mr._McBeeve.png


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I watched a program about the actors on the show. It mentions that Aunt Bea was a difficult person to work with.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> Figures......


 Google aunt Bea.....she really was hot when she was young....,,,,, I guess not. I just read that the pinup pictures were fraudulently were attached to her name. They got me


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Allan Melvin. Look him up if you don't know him. A couple classic episodes.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

dugworm said:


> Allan Melvin.


"Barneys Uniform" The episode were he played "Fred Plummer" and wants to pick a fight with Barney is one of my favs.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Did you know that Gomer was a Led Zeppelin fan?


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Love every episode, but the ones when Jim Lindsey or Andy play the guitar make me wipe my eye. Values that "I" still hold onto regardless of what this world crazy comes u


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

regardless what this crazy world comes up with.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Remember the spin-off, Mayberry RFD?


----------



## BowBound (Dec 31, 2010)

Come on guys this is a fishing forum.

Of course the episode where they go to the lake to catch old sam!!!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You can't forget Gomer with 'Citizen's arrest,Citizen's arrest!!!" when Barney gave Gomer a ticket for a u-turn.Or Cousin Goober with his impersonation's of Cary Grant and Edward G. Robinson.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I've noticed...A lot of the actors in the Andy Griffith Show also played in Gun Smoke.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

NCbassattack said:


> Museum statue of Andy and Opie..





Is that on SR52? I took Andy Griffith Parkway in 2018 when they were paving I-77 coming home to Ohio from Fayetteville (Fayettnam). Real nice area. Pilot Mountain is really impressive up close and far away too.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> Is that on SR52? I took Andy Griffith Parkway in 2018 when they were paving I-77 coming home to Ohio from Fayetteville (Fayettnam). Real nice area. Pilot Mountain is really impressive up close and far away too.


52 Business North. On your right.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

dugworm said:


> Allan Melvin. Look him up if you don't know him. A couple classic episodes.


Allen was in eight episodes in all.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

mas5588 said:


> I'm "only" 39, but grew up watching reruns with my dad. I still watch them on meTV sometimes.
> 
> Haunted house with the still is probably my favorite.
> 
> ...


How bout when Otis rode the cow? Thought it was a horse..lol


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> 52 Business North. On your right.


Wife and I have stopped at Mt. Airy a few times on the way to Myrtle Beach.
Stay at the MayBerry Inn. Cool Place. The lobby is full of memorabilia from the show.
Even got an old 59 ford police car sitting out front, like Andy had.
The old downtown area is all made up to be like Mayberry. Love it there.
I asked a waitress we had one time if Andy ever comes to visit. She said
only one time since he left. That was surprising.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

He 's been back more than that. Opening of his museum, and at least twice for Mayberry Days.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That sounds more like it.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Next time go to Wally's Filling Station and take the Squad Car Tour. Eat lunch at Snappy Lunch where Andy ate as a youngster. He mentioned it twice in the series. Specialty is a pork chop sandwich with chili, slaw,, and mustard.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw the movie theater and Floyd's Barber Shop.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Car disassembled outside the courthouse, brought into the courthouse and reassembled inside the courthouse to be worked on.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Malcolm tucker


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Man in a hurry, was the best,everyone should watch it, every year, I need it now, quit a lesson and eye opener


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Barbara Eden episode is right up there.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

winkin, blinkin, and nod.... this is a great thread


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Goober and the talking dog.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know that Barney was my favorite character, but it wouldn't have been the show it was, without him. As far as favorite episodes, there are so many to choose from. As soon as you think of one, another pops into your head.

Manhunt, one of the very first ones, was one of the best. Barney frisks his own mother in that one. lol Irresistible Andy is another great one. Ellie fixes Andy a special fountain drink. lol Andy Discovers America, is right up there as well. way too many to choose from. I watch the show all the time and I own the complete series on DVD and regularly watch those as well.

As far as women on the show goes. I'd have to say Thelma Lou was the hottest. If you see a couple of the shows that were in color, Barney comes back to town for a reunion and Thelma Lou shows up with her husband. She was absolutely gorgeous in that one. 

Andy had some hot girls too. As already said Helen Krump wasn't all that bad. Ellie was adorable, Mary the blonde nurse I think she was, was hot. The county nurse that wanted to give Raphe Hollister his tetanus shot was hot. There's another one !!! When Raphe gets his shot lol 

IMO it's the greatest show ever on television. There will never be another like it.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Soo much more bad a$$ then given credit for;








Mayberry would have been a lawless wasteland without him.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> I don't know that Barney was my favorite character, but it wouldn't have been the show it was, without him.


That says it all. So true.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

"3 wishes for Opie" is another one of my favorites.
Count IstvanTelekey Exists !


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I love the one where Ernest T Bass gets educated. When giving US boundaries he says,"Canada, Mexico, Atlan Ocean, old man Kelsey's woods, old man Kelsey's creek, old man Kelsey's ocean, Pacific Ocean!" ps
I know it's Atlantic..lol


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I must say, I am disappointed in you all....(ya’ll)
4 pages in and no one mentioned
Charlene Darling......

And of course, 
The Boys


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Here ya go.


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

Andy was right, That is a beautiful Song


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Andy without a doubt.. always calm and resolved every problem calm cool and collected. Might of been a hick town, but there were still problems..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ezbite said:


> Andy without a doubt.. always calm and resolved every problem calm cool and collected. Might of been a hick town, but there were still problems..


And come on.. someone whose suppose to have your back only gets his one bullet?? Fire Barney, hire gomer


----------



## erieeye365 (Dec 30, 2015)

Definitely Barney. The show wasn't the same after he left. Great show!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I really like Three Wishes for Opie.

Don Knotts
Floyd
Otis
Goober
Gomer
Emma Brand
the list goes on......


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

ezbite said:


> And come on.. someone whose suppose to have your back only gets his one bullet?? Fire Barney, hire gomer


Ez I hate to say it but you wouldn't stand a chance against Fife. Guys a killer pure and simple.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

A friend sent me a private message from here last night wondering about the towns named in the series, which are real NC towns and which are not.
Here's your answer. 
Real places
Siler City
Raleigh
Greensboro
Winston Salem
Dismal Swamp
Currituck
Bannertown
Pilot Mountain (Mt Pilot)
Charlotte
Wilmington
Dobson
Asheville

Fictional

Greendale
Elm City
Apple Ridge


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Found the Danny Thomas "Make Room For Daddy" that Andy's show spun off of.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

That's great.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Gomer the house-guest is another of my favorites.
" No account mule sleeping in a haystack, sleeping in a haystack, sleeping in a haystack ------ all day long"


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

barney is an expert with a slingshot.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

We are huge fans & love them all.


----------



## Lewis A Meeks (Jul 1, 2020)

garhtr said:


> Floyd was great and could certainly steal the show !


Just saw him as a store owner on gunsmoke last night


----------



## Lewis A Meeks (Jul 1, 2020)

Barney was my favorite he was from WV where I grew up


----------



## Lewis A Meeks (Jul 1, 2020)

During this mess I've been watching all the gunsmoke episodes always watched it as a kid because that's the only channel we got


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i know miracle salve cures the mange. but think it could help with corona?.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

just a little fun not in any way making fun of what we are going through...we could all use a little andy....and mary simpson


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Lewis A Meeks said:


> Barney was my favorite he was from WV where I grew up


Apparently they destroyed his statue in WV. I’ve about had it with this stupid ****.
https://www.newschannel10.com/story/5204344/barney-fife-statue-honoring-don-knotts-destroyed/


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I heard it was because he aways wanted to use his gun on the show...


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Apparently they destroyed his statue in WV. I’ve about had it with this stupid ****.
> https://www.newschannel10.com/story/5204344/barney-fife-statue-honoring-don-knotts-destroyed/


Did you read it? That article was written in* 2006. *

*MOUNT AIRY, N.C. (July 26, 2006) -- An effort to honor Don Knotts has ended with the destruction of an unfinished clay sculpture of the actor's most famous character, Deputy Barney Fife.*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I heard it was because he aways wanted to use his gun on the show...


NO............... Hellebrand asked for the statue to be destroyed. He also said he's selling his house and restaurant in Mount Airy because of the strain caused by three months of trying to find a home for the work.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

That is the first I've heard of that. If it was a finished work the museum would surely take it.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

That is the first I've heard of that. If it was a finished work the museum would surely take it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you read it? That article was written in* 2006. *
> 
> *MOUNT AIRY, N.C. (July 26, 2006) -- An effort to honor Don Knotts has ended with the destruction of an unfinished clay sculpture of the actor's most famous character, Deputy Barney Fife.*


Looks like the article was updated July 10 though.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Happier Times for Don Knotts...


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Back when women were WOMEN!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Happier Times for Don Knotts...
> 
> View attachment 367077


Holy crap. Poke someone’s eye out if they weren’t careful.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

bobk said:


> Holy crap. Poke someone’s eye out if they weren’t careful.


The photographer didn't have to tell Barney to say "cheese" to make him smile.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

We used to have a racing go-cart. Did about 60 mph.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Barney's heart probably doing 90mhp in that pic. LOL


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Focus, snake charmer, focus


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice Go-Cart...Twin engine


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Lewis A Meeks said:


> During this mess I've been watching all the gunsmoke episodes always watched it as a kid because that's the only channel we got


I've been watching Gunsmoke, The Virginian, and Laramie. hop


----------



## Brutus Bluegill (Apr 30, 2016)

NCbassattack said:


> Back when women were WOMEN!!


Women aren't women anymore?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Did you read it? That article was written in* 2006. *
> 
> *MOUNT AIRY, N.C. (July 26, 2006) -- An effort to honor Don Knotts has ended with the destruction of an unfinished clay sculpture of the actor's most famous character, Deputy Barney Fife.*


You know I didn’t. Just seen the headline and with everything going on I Was disgusted and didn’t even read it.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

REEL GRIP said:


> Nice Go-Cart...Twin engine


Lights are on!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

REEL GRIP said:


> Nice Go-Cart...Twin engine



What go-cart??


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Happier Times for Don Knotts...
> 
> View attachment 367077


She would have killed poor Barney


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Gonna ramble a bit....

When I hear, "Hi ya Doll" how could you forget the deep, 3 packs of cigs a day, barfly voice!

A one and two and here we go. Brisco Darling.

Theres witchery in your family Briscoe. Just a lil on my mamas side. Andy

"Little old ladies, ought not to clank" Andy in the store robbery. Barney playing the mannequin was great.

Barney riding in the camper down the road.

Ju ju judy judy Goober

The Barbara Eden episode really pushed the limits of the show at the time i bet imo. With her swinging her ass and the boom boom music to go with it!

Famous actors on the show
Jack Nicholson had a bit part
Don Rickles The Luck of Newton Monroe
Michael Pollard (Bonnie n Clyde fame) Cousin Virgil

Here is an obscure one. The White Brothers; Clarence, Eric and Roland appeared on two episodes when they were with the The Country Boys and did the Whoa Mule song with Andy. Roland went to play in Bill Monroes band and then for Lester Flat. Clarence became a major session player for some big names. His works is also heard on the movie Deliverance. However, is most notable for being a member of The Byrds (Sweethearts of the Rodeo album). He invented a unique guitar with steel guitar features and sound.

I remember working in a grocery store in the 80s as a teen with an old stoner my uncle went to school with! We always talked about Andy Griffith. He mentioned the episode Bargain Day aka Call the Man where aunt bea refuses to call the freezer repairman. The old stoner said he would have punched aunt bea in the mouth. lolol i think about that every time i see that episode.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Love the scene in'The Loaded Goat" when Otis comes in and finds his mattress is tacked to the wall. He tries to jump in it..lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

One punch Opie is a great one.
"How come ya can't have peanutbutter in prison ? "
Over all, How many times do you think Barney  innarculated ( incarcerated) himself in a cell ?
"It's no fun when that iron door clangs shut"
Never be another show to match Andy's ---- ever !
Any info on the reason Knotts left the show ? 
His movies Mr Limpett, The Ghost and Mr Chicken and Shakiest gun in the west were pretty much the same character as B Fife, dim-witted but lucky


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ress said:


> Lights are on!


I saw what you did there...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

lol! We had a teacher in high school that always had her "lights on". We thought it was because the class was mostly us guys.


----------



## fasteddy (Jul 15, 2012)

Sick of it, what a wonderful way to go. An ear to ear smile and pitching a tent while lying in the casket, and everyone walking past. Wouldn't be a dry eye in the place.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Had to show this.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Barn, its a lake loon!

SHAKE DOWN!

The field sobriety test of Otis


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

https://mayberry.fandom.com/wiki/The_Andy_Griffith_Show_Wiki


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

ruffhunter said:


> Hey Barn, its a lake loon!


 That one's another classic !
WHO, WHo Who who stole my arm 
I've told the ghost story about the "golden arm" from that episode many times.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like the one where the old man was being evicted til ,they found out his grand dad had left him a savings bond bought in 1861. With interest it was worth over 340,000 bucks, which the town could not pay. However, they figured out that in 1861 NC was in the Confederacy, the bond was worthless. But we didn't join til May, so the bond would have been good. Blooper by writers. The bond said purchased in March 1861.


----------

